# Weird thoughts



## Kludge (Oct 25, 2008)

Okay, I don't know if it's just me but I hope everyone has the occasional Very Strange Thought that comes to mind and refuses to go away even though there seems to be no real-world connection to it. 

My most recent one is that I absolutely positively must get a 1/8" reamer - not over or undersized but dead on 1/8". I have no projects planned that require any such thing but there it is, stuck in my mind like it actually belonged there as it has been for the past week, and I have absolutely no clue where it came from. 

Has anyone else had this happen or am I due for a check up at the Home for the Terminally Weird again?

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## wareagle (Oct 25, 2008)

Kludge, sometimes I get hell bent on getting a particular tool (or other item) just because... I am not sure it's weird, or just simply human nature. I find that I justify things like that with "One day that would come in handy..".

Not sure that helps, but I have suffered the same thing before. Maybe if either one of us checks in to the coo-coo house, maybe we should make sure there is an available room next door for the other of us!  ;D


----------



## Kludge (Oct 25, 2008)

W/E, I have a permanent reservation at the VA psych lockdown facility which gives you an idea of my mental stability. I laugh about it a lot but I can go in any time without having to take a number. 

I have the same affliction with tools. I also will buy duplicates knowing full well I don't need an extra which accounts for the number of 1/4" hex drive bits and drivers I have. On the positive side, I'm not buying Allen wrenches anymore. 

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## Mcgyver (Oct 25, 2008)

if you are without a 1/8 reamer, its perfectly natural that you would feel incomplete, who wouldn't? buy a quality one however to restore balance to the universe


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 25, 2008)

I have had times when I had a thought to do some little thing that seemed irrational at the time. I have had many times that listening to that thought would have made life easier. 



> I also will buy duplicates knowing full well I don't need an extra


I too suffer from duplicate tool syndrome. Is it possible to have too many 6 way screw drivers ? 
Tin


----------



## tel (Oct 25, 2008)

By all means rush out and buy a 1/8" reamer, every shop needs one sooner or later, and it will cost you a damn sight less than my latest brainstorm.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230302477751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=013


----------



## jack404 (Oct 25, 2008)

not a 1/8th reamer but i'll grab this one

MACHINE DRILL REAMER .216 DIA NEW
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=360100384891

but the good news is i sold my english wheel finally ( this morning ) ;D ;D ;D

poor buggers coming from ballranald (sp?) in Vic to collect it, did not like the $1700 quote to ship it    what can i say ??? they are big heavy and awkward and the attachments alone weigh 600 lbs :big: :big: :big:

next thing is to get those dial guages and look at a DRO for the X2 clone 

anyone fit them?? ( hows that for a weird thought? but electricity and me dont mix)

hey tel

you gonna come and pick that up ??

( nice buy by the way)


----------



## tel (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes mate, I'm going to collect it by hand on Sat. week, all being well. I've been socking dome cash away toward the purchase of a new RF31, but I think this is better (and $650 cheaper)


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 26, 2008)

The wierd thing about my wierd thoughts is that they are usually about shop made tools or gadgets. At the time they occur, I have no idea where they come from and don't have a use for the item but that inner voice (I'm schizoid and so am I) won't shut up until I have made it.

It may be a couple weeks or months but a "job" will inevitably come up that I either couldn't do without the item or it was made far easier by having it. Twilight Zone stuff right there in my shop!


----------



## tel (Oct 26, 2008)

Spooky, ain't it DB! Generally you only go a week or so before you NEED whatever it was you made.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 26, 2008)

I have been known to go a bit crazy with gifts for people . My wife usually get an Idea for a gift for someone for a special occasion. Then she shops not being able to find the item . Then I get a brain storm and come up with a design she loves ten have to make it. The making is usually last minute under pressure. The aggravating part is I usually do not take time for photos before the stuff goes out the door. 
1) solid cherry wood napkin rings as a wedding gift for my pastors son. went to the wedding with traces of french polish on my hands.
2) A friend of the family got her congressional silver medal. She loves stars so I ended making star pendant necklace out of silver sheet by hand. Jewelers saw and files. The neat thing is that her friends at school loved it and wanted to know where to get one. She got to tell them it is one of a kind and was custom made. 
3) When I worked at the steel fab shop we redid the office trailer actually turned a mobile home into an office. as an office warming gift I made a set of coasters out of solid oak (used to be packing crate) inlaid with leftover place and press floor tile so they matched the office floor. I kept one of those and use it next to the computer. 
Tin


----------



## Kludge (Oct 26, 2008)

Mcgyver  said:
			
		

> if you are without a 1/8 reamer, its perfectly natural that you would feel incomplete, who wouldn't?



I actually hadn't given that much thought but when I do I find I _need_ a full set of reamers - on-size plus under and oversize - in fractional and metric. Given my habit of buying duplicates and triplicates, I _need_ to buy several.



> buy a quality one however to restore balance to the universe



So, if buying one makes for a merely balanced universe does buying several make for a well and truly balanced one?

By the way, the complete tap and die set I mentioned elsewhere is complete - NF and NC but only down to 1/4". I remembered it as going smaller. So now I need it's smaller compliment down to #4 probably and #2 preferably. (I'll deal with smaller and metrics later.) This I discovered by reaching for a 6-40 die for which there wasn't even a place let alone a die. Oh, bother! Oh, well, Enco or someone probably has something to fill in that unfortunate gap.

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## oldboatguy (Oct 29, 2008)

It gets really scary when you are struck by a passionate need to design something which will engender the need for a tool which you never had in your entire previous existence. Example: "I really need to design a little bitty steam engine because then I will have to buy a lathe.
This incandescently brilliant logic tends to send my wife right up a wall.
Woops, the engine has some square bits so now we need a mill as well!
1/8" reamers and such get really easy to justify after that.


----------



## Kludge (Oct 29, 2008)

oldboatguy  said:
			
		

> This incandescently brilliant logic tends to send my wife right up a wall.



One of the attributes of wife #3, if there ever is such a creature, is that she will actually agree with me. 

Thus far, I've managed to not sketch anything beyond my shop's meager capabilities however a 6 xSomething is begining to look real good. 




> 1/8" reamers and such get really easy to justify after that.



I'm getting the general idea that I should just go ahead and buy the bloody reamer and wait for its need to come along. I wonder if I can apply the same logic to the lathe with the same anticipated outcome. 

Come on, guys! Halloween is nigh upon us. There _must_ be more weird tales!

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 29, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> I too suffer from duplicate tool syndrome. Is it possible to have too many 6 way screw drivers ?



I feel SO inadequate now that I have a bunch of ONLY *4-way* screwdrivers ... :

It's cheaper to buy a $5 one at Home Depot when I'm there then spend the time to try and remember where I left my other ones  Of course, as soon as I get home after that I find at least 2 of them ???


----------



## tel (Oct 29, 2008)

Of course Mike, buying a replacement is the officially accepted, and scientifically proven method of locating lost items, although sometimes you have to buy _two _ replacements before the original item and the first replacement come to light.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 29, 2008)

Tel so true 
Mike if it makes you feel better 
4 way screw drivers are actually 5 way. Hmm
Think about it. 
Tin


----------



## baldrocker (Oct 29, 2008)

BIG or SMALLER Or MORE is better that's how I wound up with
3 lathes, one of which I've put on Ebay. (Advance) 
Guess what? WRONG phone # on the ad, no wonder
theres been no enquires :wall:

Hey Tel
Can I claim 1/4 of that mill?


----------



## seagar (Oct 29, 2008)

i SUFFER BADLY FROM THE MAY NEED IT SOME DAY SYNDROME.DON'T WE ALL?

IAN.


----------

